
Climate scientist gets compared to Jerry Sandusky, files libel suit - ari_elle
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/10/climate-scientist-gets-compared-to-jerry-sandusky-files-libel-suit/
======
SoftwareMaven
Some days, living in America is incredibly depressing. Not because idiots have
the ability to say stupid stuff, but because so many people are there ready to
believe and proselytize.

------
jbelich
The same corrupt system which covered up Sandusky's crimes also covered up
Mann's academic malfeasance. Michael Mann IS a fraud, and I would expect
definitive evidence to come out that will blow up this little libel suit. :-)

There are groups and people at Penn State, long dissenters of the culture of
corruption there, who have been investigating and assembling evidence behind
the scenes.

~~~
ari_elle
Could you give me some sources regarding your statements?

I researched myself, but most - including highly respected news organizations
- report about him being a good scientist and unjustified victim.

~~~
jbelich
highly respected news organizations don't have access to the bowels of Old
Main. Current and former trustees, current and former student government
members, current and former campus activists, on the other hand, have been
compiling things at least as long as my time at PSU in the 90s.

~~~
ari_elle
Certainly if you are so sure about this you can at least point out some source
on the web where this is explained in more detail? [The web is big]

I don't want to be rude, nor is it the case that i don't believe you.

~~~
jbelich
Here's one, written by a very close friend of mine:

[http://dailycaller.com/2010/07/19/autopsy-of-an-innocent-
man...](http://dailycaller.com/2010/07/19/autopsy-of-an-innocent-mann-at-penn-
state/)

~~~
ari_elle
Thank you :)

